# Grow Journals



## potroastV2 (Sep 19, 2006)

I have dedicated a section of the forum for you guys to start your own grow journal threads.

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/


----------



## Widow Maker (Sep 19, 2006)

What exactly is a grow journal? I can take pics of my plant every week? Or should I use it to keep track of the time and date I water and how much ppm and nutes I use? lol. Please give an example.


----------



## potroastV2 (Sep 19, 2006)

anything you want to share really widow, doesnt have to be daily but a weekly grow journal including what you are feeding them etc...


----------



## h20xygen (Sep 19, 2006)

Yeah thats kewl I was gonna do a step by step (daily grow journal) anyway
on a forum thread about lowryders so nice one rollitup


----------



## Charlie. [newb] (Sep 19, 2006)

mm these journalls will probaly help me out wen i start growing, need to get some seeds off a friend first and work out were im gonna grow.


----------



## potroastV2 (Sep 20, 2006)

if you can try and get a clone off a friend makes the process a lot easier, or go check out the seeds section I have a post there with our seedbank list, the one shop has seed bags for $20 specials sometimes.


----------

